# James Wellbeloved vs Arden Grange



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

Lily (6month Bichon) is currently fed on JWB wet and dry mixed. She will eat the dry alone, but seems to enjoy it more if it's mixed in with something wet, usually wet dog food or tuna or something like that.

She's had pretty much all flavours of the JWB and seems to love them all, has no problems devouring her dinner. 

I've heard Arden Grange is one of the best dog foods out there, is it worth me gradually switching her onto this? It seems that there's about a pound in difference price wise. 
I don't have a lot of money, at all, but don't really care what her dog food costs as long as she's getting the best she can, and it seems that for the sake of an extra pound, it might be worth going for Arden Grange? Just thought i'd ask the opinions of some of you lovely and experienced guys


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I would always choose James Wellbeloved over Arden Grange, purely because JWB is maize free, and the regular AG kibble isn't.

Arden Grange is ok, but I certainly wouldn't say it was one of the best available - very middle of the road (as is JWB).


----------



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

Ahh thanks for letting me know before I bought it!

I might look into Acana or something similar then.


----------



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

Is there much of a difference between Acana and Orijen?


----------



## heartagram (Oct 12, 2012)

Orijen is very high in protein so some dogs can't tolerate it, which results in loose stools no matter how little you feed them.
Acana is by the same brand I believe but isn't as rich, so I would try Acana first! Two of the top/best kibbles out there really.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm an AG fan and prefer it to JWB.

I agree that it's middle of the road food but I've raised the last three from puppies on AG. Fidget was fed on it most of her life and was almost 16 yrs old when we lost her and Quiver has been on it for years and is now almost 14.1/2 years old. She is still walked with my other dogs and belts down the paddock every morning.

I have recently changed her onto The Natural Dog Food Company Senior but mainly because it wouldn't justify quite a long drive just to fetch one bag of their Sensitive for my bitch with a food intolerance/allergy.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

SarahLily said:


> Lily (6month Bichon) is currently fed on JWB wet and dry mixed. She will eat the dry alone, but seems to enjoy it more if it's mixed in with something wet, usually wet dog food or tuna or something like that.
> 
> She's had pretty much all flavours of the JWB and seems to love them all, has no problems devouring her dinner.
> 
> ...


If your dog is happy with JWB then why not stick with
Its a mine field this dog food and if you found one that suits then you are lucky


----------



## Netpon (Feb 21, 2012)

I changed mine to AG from JWB because their coats were dull on it and it just looked unappetising and they've been fine on AG


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

My 2 are fed Arden Grange, and I prefer it to JWB. They do also do a maize free one!


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

My dog has always been on JWB from a young age. I had her on regular stuff at first but she had lots of tummy upsets. I was telling someone in vet waiting room she was always in and out with tummy issues (when she was young) they recommended JWB after saying their puppy had been same.

Inca's been on it ever since, now on senior and my new pup will be on the puppy one when he gets here! 

When I make Inca's I put tiny bit of boiling water over it softens it quicker, mixed with cold on top so it doesn't burn her and I mix meat or fish with vegetables in hers...though for sunday brunch she likes scrambled egg with sausage or bacon mixed in with it!!..and stuffed in her kong!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Anyone interested in JWB check this out!
Happy Pets Product Directory
the turkey and rice variety


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

where is the JWB on that page? 

It's leading to a page with lots of different stuff?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

IncaThePup said:


> where is the JWB on that page?
> 
> It's leading to a page with lots of different stuff?


I aint not good on internet
Go into dog food, scroll drown to the Turkey and rice then check the ingrediaents next to the JWB


----------



## Pinkchi (Feb 5, 2011)

I'd choose JWB over AG any day of the week. There isn't a great deal of difference in the 2 but I see no reason to swop to a food that contains maize when you have been feeding a slightly better one that doesnt.

If you are looking for a better grain free kibble then have a look at the following:

Fishmongers
Applaws
Eden

Also check out Orijen, Acana and Taste of the Wild from Pet Supplies, Pet Food, Dog Food, Cat Food and Pet Accessories at Zooplus

The higher quality kibbles are very palatable to dogs and seem less dry than some of the JWB kibble can be.


----------

